
Pownce vs Digg: Who Will Kevin Rose Back? - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/24/pownce-vs-digg-who-will-kevin-rose-back/
======
stillmotion
I felt like Kevin's role into Pownce was a little superficial. Understanding
that he has no programming skills, and Leah developed the concept herself, it
is almost like Kevin was asked to step in as a poster child for Pownce so that
Leah could get some serious users.

Stepping away from all of that, I believe that Kevin is becoming more and more
consumed by his Digg baby, and doesn't have the time that he used to have to
back all these projects that he "diggs". I think in the next few months, the
community will see where Kevin's heart is and we will soon understand if Kevin
still has his eye's set on Pownce.

~~~
alaskamiller
the digg-pownce-rev3 incest:

leah culver and daniel burka are going out

daniel burka designs for digg and rev3

kevin rose admitted he advises and "brainstorms"

~~~
aaroneous
Like OMG, didn't you know Leah Culver is dating Brad Fitzpatrick?? ;]

~~~
alaskamiller
well either wag or uncov failed me :(

------
nanijoe
Kevin Rose has no programming skills? Is this a documented fact? How did he
build digg then?

~~~
alaskamiller
i see you have not heard of the fabled digg origin story:

kevin rose is a college drop out, he was a CS major. he does tech stuff and
then landed on a tv channel that focuses on web and tech stuff.

he contacted slashdot asking them to update their site based on this idea of
letting users vote up or down a story. slashdot told him to go away.

kevin rose hired a programmer online for $600 to get his idea started anyways.
after the site's made he pimps it on tv and all his nerd friends.

16 year old "hax0r" kids went to the site in droves. most adblock the ads.
here we are today.

